# Anybody use EMC home security ?



## 3ringer (Jul 27, 2008)

We use Walton EMC for electric and gas utilities. They also have a home security service. I am looking for some feedback on their security service.


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 27, 2008)

3ringer said:


> We use Walton EMC for electric and gas utilities. They also have a home security service. I am looking for some feedback on their security service.


 
We have had them a little over a year and have no complaints. Our neighbor has ADT and has had quite a few problems with their system, plus they are paying about $14 more a month than we are.


----------



## adavis (Jul 27, 2008)

*EMC security*

I have them at one of my carwashes. No complaints whatsoever. I was in Florida and got a call that I had an alarm going off. My employee went into the equipment room and forgot to put in his code. So I know it works. Can't beat the price.
I talked with ADT and Brinks. They could not touch EMC prices and services. For me Brinks and ADT were going to be 40 bucks a month + or -. No brainer for my choice.
Andy


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 28, 2008)

We also use EMC and so does 6 of our other friends.  None of us have any complaints.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 28, 2008)

we have them and had trouble whlie we were gone and they never called to see what the trouble with the system was , I haven't gotten in touch with them yet but was upset when I got home and my Mother said it was showing trouble and no one had called to check with us .....

will let ya know what they say after talkin' with them this afternoon ......


----------



## GAGE (Jul 28, 2008)

We have had EMC for three years and have no complaints!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 2, 2008)

My brother is an installer/service tech for EMC Security. #1 there is NO CONTRACT. #2 they are less expensive than anyone else in the business. I use them also. I have motion, premises breach and monitored smoke detection. I've tested both features and it works flawlessly.


----------



## bwarren2 (Aug 13, 2008)

They are the best we have ever used.


----------



## tdot527 (Sep 20, 2008)

there a pretty good company....i work for a security companyandd i have seen alot of there systems there monthy charge isnt bad and they dont have a contract..never sign a contract. but alot of the systems they put in arent very good...so dont let them sell you a bunch of glass-break detectors you want to do all ground level windows and a couple motions and make sure you get a smoke detector. but i would call a couple other companys and get an estimate on the system(NEVER ADT OR BRINKS)  and remember dont sign a contract and a free system is not really a free system. and if you want you can pm me with the system they wanna put in and the price and ill tell ya if its a fair price or not...hope this helps
trey


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 20, 2008)

I've used them for 5 years or so, maybe longer and have had zero problems with them.

They called me last Summer and told me that my back up battery was low. I was surprised that they could tell?

As of now, I would not consider changing if someone offered me service for 1/2 the price.


----------



## Swede (Sep 22, 2008)

Can speak for the qaulity of the people, straight up fellas. Management that is.


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 5, 2008)

I went with EMC. They were great every step of the way. They did not try to sell me something that I did not need. I have set the alarm off twice now  letting the dogs out in the morning. EMC calls back in about 30 seconds requesting my pass code.


----------

